

Star Wars Aurebesh learning page - dendory
http://dendory.net/aurebesh/

======
Klonoar
Haha, this is awesome, well done!

I've always fancied the idea of building translation systems around languages
like these (e.g, Hylian from The Legend of Zelda, etc). Would be a fun
project.

Did you make the font for Aurebesh? Including instructions for OS X is
probably a good idea (and pretty easy).

FWIW, projects like these are also fun to see for most of my coworkers (I work
with myGengo). Neat stuff!

